

Announcing Google Reader Alerts - alexsolo
http://blog.pagerduty.com/2013/04/google-reader-alerts/

======
samstokes
Never mind RSS, when is PagerDuty going to support sending notifications via a
_truly_ open messaging protocol: RFC1149 datagrams?

<http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt>

Currently the product depends far too heavily on every engineer having some
kind of electronic communication device, which is clearly unrealistic for some
companies.

------
mmanfrin
Google Reader? Could they have picked a less-used product? I know _no one_ who
uses it. I wish Google would just put it out to pasture already, it's taking
up precious navbar space.

------
davidrudder
I'm pretty sure this is a joke. But, I used to really do this.

I used to run Reliable Response who made Notification. It was basically an
enterprise PagerDuty. Enterprise when SaaS was taking off...thus why I _used_
to run Reliable Response. But, seriously, it supports an RSS feed of your
recent alerts.

------
kineticac
Google Reader is perfect. Need implementation for Google+ pretty soon too...

------
ultrasaurus
No wireless. Less space than a Nomad. Lame, call me when it has Webvan
integration :)

